# bug hunting in winter?



## tarantula71 (Feb 18, 2016)

I live in North Cal and I want to go hunting for my b-day. I'm not to sure if any bugs are out in this cold weather. I'm looking for the following: 
- scorpions
-wolf spiders
-tiger cetipedes 
Thanks


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Feb 21, 2016)

Assuming your temps are in the 60's you should be able to find some good stuff.  Wolf spiders should be easy to find not sure about the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 21, 2016)

I would just try and do what you normally would. Flip some rocks and other things and you should find scorpions and centipedes, maybe take a black light and hunt at night?  Wolf spiders should be easy as Grasshopper99 said. Just go outside at night with a light and shine it around to find them. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 22, 2016)

Heck, with the temps we've been having I just go near water and I can see lycosids running all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

